# 4h shooting sports nationals



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

anyone here going? I can't wait for texas!


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

*hey*

im in shooting sports to but not in archery. im air pistol. (junior olympian gold medalist)


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

this is my first year and i went to regionals and state and got 6th at both


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

way to go guys!I won Tn state open compound.I took 2nd in NASP.I am flying down with 1 shotgun team and some air gunners from Nashville area .I am excited to go.Just competing is fun!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what exactly is this, never heard of it...


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

*??*

4-H has air gun,skeet,trap,22 , 22 pistol, muzzle loader,open compound,recurve and nasp archery shooting.If you win at the state level you can go to Nationals which is in Texas this year.go online or call your local extension agent for 4H and ask about it.very fun and lots to do.I can't wait... 1 more week until I fly to nationals...countdown


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

woodlawnhunter said:


> way to go guys!I won Tn state open compound.I took 2nd in NASP.I am flying down with 1 shotgun team and some air gunners from Nashville area .I am excited to go.Just competing is fun!


i love it qnd ill probably keep doin this untill they tell me im too old!!
Good luck!! hope you do a great job!! :teeth:


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

5 days away from me walking out the door and going to texas for nationals. I have talked to a few people who have never heard of this event and say phhht its 4h it can't be hard,I laughed and said if you don't practice alot of long shots you best stay home,lol, we do 1/2 fita, 1/2 field,and 30 3d targets in 3 days straight in texas heat. the fita is shot at 60,50,40,30 meters, field is shot from 5 to 60 yards with fan and 1 walk up and 3d is unmarked and max is 50 yards.The way compound is set up you shoot field,fita,3d...so yardage to meters to yardage once again.....i hate switchin like that.....i have been pract. 65 yards all the way to 20 yards and hopeing that 2-3" groups at 65 will be good enough.......man am I nervous....lol....nervous for the flight and nothing gets banged around quite too badley and that I will shoot well.........TEXAS here I come! hope to see some at'ers there rep. their state.


----------



## madi215 (Jun 7, 2010)

your going to do fine just stay calm and focus, and post your scores so we can see how you did!! :teeth:


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

thanks and will do......:nod:


----------



## PseArcheryGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Im in 4-H but where i live they sent a form in the mail to sign up but they never set anything up...........


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so long shot sounds like about 65yds.... thats not too bad


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I'm out and heading to the airport and will soon be in texas later today, Wish me luck!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

*so far*

Ryan took 10th place of over 125 shooters in field yesterday, said the wind was terrible. Today he shot FITA and don't think he did all that well as was pouring and miserable , tomorrow he shoots the 3D .we pick him up Saturday at the airport and 2 shoots in NY next week


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I shot a 285 out of 300 at the 3d event, would have had 295 but there were no scoring rings and my group decided on the two no score rings targets that our shots should be a 5 to be totally honest as no ten or 8 rings, which I totally backed that up 100% as I am the one that has to sleep tonight and believe that being an honest archer means everything. One no score was a tom struttin with its butt towards us and second was another turkey quartering towards us and we had to shoot the side facing away from us, impossible shot unless a pass through,lol, and when we came back past the target to get to our last target it was turned broadside! I was kinda sore on how we had a 3 way tie for perfect score of 300 as two targets were basically unscorable. I really had fun in Texas and enjoyed my time with other 4h'ers and hope to do it again next year in another discipline.


----------

